# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers week beginning 23rd April

## alan45

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has revealed that there are troubles ahead for Kylie and David Platt's marriage after Audrey Roberts suffers a heart attack.

Audrey, played by Sue Nicholls, has to be rushed to hospital in a fortnight's time after she collapses during another row with her family over the salon.

David (Jack P Shepherd) is devastated over his gran's health scare and immediately regrets their recent feud.

However, tension builds when Kylie refuses to apologise for her part in the battle, leaving David stunned.

Lane told Soaplife: "The fight is pushed right to the back of David's mind and off the agenda, as he's just worried about his gran. 

"But Kylie certainly doesn't want to be blamed, because she feels that Audrey's brought much of the stress on herself. She doesn't feel they've added fuel to the fire, but David feels they've pushed it too far."

The situation escalates as Audrey refuses to see a guilty David as she recovers in hospital.

Lane continued: "Kylie hopes Audrey's alright, but she's not sorry. David tries to apologise, but Audrey won't even see him and David takes that hard. Kylie doesn't really understand, and that's when it builds and David starts to resent Kylie."

Coronation Street launches the latest storyline twist on Monday, April 23 at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------

meggieloo1998 (16-04-2012)

----------


## alan45

EP: 7850 Monday 23 April 2012 19:30 

A panicked David realises he’s gone too far when Audrey collapses. 
Coronation Street residents are up in arms about Terry’s new strip club. 
Carla is shocked by news from Frank’s solicitor. 

*** 

EP: 7851 Monday 23 April 2012 20:30 

Guilt consumes David as Audrey is rushed to hospital. 
Terry is furious as residents take action against the opening of his club. 
Have Sally and Kevin rekindled their romance? 

*** 

EP: 7852 Thursday 26 April 2012 20:30 

Kylie and David’s marriage reaches breaking point. 
Kevin looks to the future but can Sally forgive his past? 
And Terry tries to eject the protestors but to little avail. 

*** 

EP: 7853 Friday 27 April 2012 19:30 

Sally struggles with the reality of looking after Jack. 
Kylie lashes out, leaving David heartbroken. 
And Stella dashes Karl’s hopes for an eventful birthday. 

*** 

EP: 7854 Friday 27 April 2012 20:30 

Sally’s decision devastates Kevin. 
The protestors are forced to move on but Kirsty suspects foul play. 
And David’s family is torn apart. 

*

----------

contradiction (13-04-2012), Glen1 (14-04-2012), LalaGaga (13-04-2012), loubooboo (12-04-2012), meggieloo1998 (13-04-2012), sarah c (11-04-2012), tammyy2j (20-04-2012)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street returnee Terry Duckworth sparks outrage on the cobbles later this month as he starts searching for lap-dancers to work at his new business.

As fans already know, Terry (Nigel Pivaro) is about to arrive back in Weatherfield to launch a strip club next to the Bistro. When he later learns of his son Tommy's inheritance money, he spies an opportunity and convinces the mechanic to help him set up the new bar, neglecting to mention that it'll be a lap-dancing joint.

Starting work for his scheming father, Tommy (Chris Fountain) is given flyers to hand out for '7th Heaven'. Terry promises to pay him when the bar is open and the money is rolling in. 

However, when a lap-dancer turns up in The Rovers to do an audition for Terry, Tommy is stunned to realise that he's working for a lap-dancing club - while Norris (Malcolm Hebden) is appalled as he gets a free dance!

While the situation may seem like fun and games at first, Terry's plans are soon met with outcry from the residents. Will Tommy change his mind about his dad as a result?

----------


## alan45

Norris is set to get a lap-dance in the Rovers Return, says the Daily Star today and they've got a picture of it here.

It's all part of Terry Duckworth's plan to open a lap-dancing club on Coronation Street and Norris ends up as the target for a raunchy routine as the dancer tries to impress potential new boss Terry .

When Terry turns up, Tommy agrees to give his dad a second chance and he even helps him hand out fliers for his new club, which is going to be called 7th Heaven. Finding out it’s going to be a lap-dancing joint leaves him stunned and confused as he had been kept in the dark about it all.

A Coronation Street insider said: “Terry needs hot young girls to dance in his club but had no *intention of letting everyone know what he was up to so publicly. The girl is desperate to work in his club and thinks the best way to secure a job is to show him exactly what she can do. The entire pub is outraged when they realise what he’s up to and Tommy starts to wonder if he can really trust his dad.”

We'll see Norris get into a lather over the lap-dance in the Rovers on 23rd April

----------


## Perdita

Pictures:

----------


## sarah c

and karl is behind the bar again -Stella's ban on him working there lasted!!!

----------


## alan45

Monday

David and Kylie are incredulous as Audrey hands them the injunction she's just had granted in court, which means she's now legally in control. David is horrified to hear that Audrey has accused him of forcing her into signing the salon over, but Audrey is unrepentant - declaring that she'll see him in court.

Insisting the injunction is based on a lie, Kylie urges David to continue with their plans to revamp the salon. However, when Audrey takes a stand, a bitter battle of words erupts between the family. Suddenly feeling unwell, Audrey falls to the floor…

Meanwhile, as Tommy starts work for Terry, he's given flyers to hand out for '7th Heaven'. Terry promises to pay him when the bar is open and the money's rolling in. However, when a lap-dancer turns up in The Rovers to do an audition for Terry, Tommy is stunned to realise that he's working for a lap-dancing club. As Terry's plans are met with outcry from the residents, will Tommy change his mind about his dad?

Elsewhere, Carla meets with Frank's solicitor and discovers who Frank left his share of the factory to, The Rovers is out of Betty's hotpot meaning that it's time for Sean to test-drive the recipe, while Peter discovers what's been going on behind his back and bans Leanne and Ken from seeing Simon again.

David is terrified and blames himself as Audrey is rushed to hospital with a suspected heart attack. The doctor confirms it, and as Gail and Lewis are told the next 48 hours are crucial, they're united in their fear. 

Arriving at the hospital, an emotional David apologises for everything he's done. Coming round, how will a frail Audrey react to his apology?

Meanwhile, as opposition to Terry's lap-dancing club intensifies, Tommy comes under fire. Taking the bull by the horns, Kirsty reckons she smells a rat at the council and they should take action. Terry is livid as a sit-in protest begins!

Elsewhere, relations are frosty between Stella and Karl, Betty's recipe may have been lost forever when Sean drops it into the hot pot mixture and the ink runs, a huge row erupts when Peter discovers that Carla knew about Leanne seeing Simon, while Kevin reminds Sally that he'll always be there for her - Sally's touched, but will a kiss lead to more?


Thursday

David is down as his family refuse to accept his apology. Concentrating their efforts on Audrey, Gail is relieved to hear that it was a minor heart attack and Audrey can go home to rest. Back at the Platt house, Gail suggests that Audrey and Lewis should stay with her until Audrey is stronger. 

David fusses round his gran, telling her that he's put the salon back to the way it was, but she blanks him. Kylie tries to justify their actions, but David lets rip at her, claiming that she's to blame for Audrey's heart attack as she kept pushing him to fight for the salon. As David implies that she's only interested in what she can get out of him, how will Kylie react?

Meanwhile, Kevin has spent the night at Sally's, but he is cautious not to rush things. However, when the factory girls spot him on the doorstep, the cat's out of the bag. As the gossip starts, can Sally handle it? Kevin offers a dinner date so they can talk, but is a reconciliation what Sally really wants?

Elsewhere, Terry calls the police as the residents continue their sit-in at the bar, but Kirsty declares that it's a peaceful protest and no law is being broken, while Sean delivers a batch of hotpot to the pub - will Betty's legacy continue?

Friday

Sally and Kevin are getting on well, and Sophie's hopeful of a reconciliation between her parents. But when Kevin gets a call from his childminder who's ill and Sally is left holding the baby, she's uneasy. 

After spending the day with Jack, Sally admits to Carla that she's in a mess - she's fallen back in love with Kevin, but she's not sure she can ever accept baby Jack and be a mother to him. As Jack cries, will Sally soften?

Meanwhile, Kylie hasn't come home all night, and as David gets Max ready for school, he hides his worry. At the Bistro, a drunk Kylie and a group of hangers-on demand service. Struggling to control Kylie, Nick calls David. As he berates her for her reckless behaviour, will Kylie agree to return home?

Elsewhere, Karl is gutted to find that Stella has forgotten his birthday, Terry calls a friend at the council in a bid to get the protesters removed from his club, while Anna is stressed as she struggles for money.

When Pam calls round, she's shocked to see that Jack is now living with Sally and Kevin and accuses them of pushing the baby from pillar to post. With Pam's words hitting home, Sally admits to Kevin that she will never be able to love Jack and be a mother to him as he's a constant reminder of Kevin's betrayal. 

Sally is insistent that their relationship will never work, but Kevin refuses to give up. Will Sally reconsider, or is this the end for the Websters?

Meanwhile, Kirsty and the protesters are shocked when a DCI arrives at the club, threatening to arrest them. Realising the game is up, they reluctantly file out while the DCI tears a strip off Kirsty for getting involved. Back at home, Kirsty admits this stinks, convinced of some corruption. But already on thin ice with her job, will she agree to keep digging?

Elsewhere, David pleads with Kylie to reconsider as she drags Max from his bed and threatens to leave, Dev offers Anna some night shifts at the shop as she struggles to make ends meet, while Karl is thrilled when Sunita hands him a car radio for his birthday.

----------

sarah c (17-04-2012)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street bosses have today (April 17) released full details of Audrey Roberts's forthcoming heart attack storyline, which sees the businesswoman collapse in front of her horrified family and boyfriend next week.

Audrey suffers the shock health scare in the middle of another heated argument with her loved ones in an upcoming episode.


Â© ITV


Â© ITV


The Weatherfield hairdresser has recently been embroiled in battles with grandson David (Jack P Shepherd) over the salon, which continue to spiral out of control in the coming days.

Next Monday's (April 23) Coronation Street double bill sees Audrey serve David with an injunction in a desperate bid to reclaim the business. However, as a furious row ensues, Audrey collapses in pain.

A desperate Lewis (Nigel Havers) then cradles unwell Audrey in his arms, while David frantically dials 999 - worried that he's about to lose his gran for good.

United in their fears, Lewis, David, Kylie and Gail rush to the hospital to be at Audrey's bedside. Doctors later advise them that the next 48 hours will be crucial.

Coronation Street's production team and actress Sue Nicholls, who plays Audrey, have worked closely with the British Heart Foundation to ensure an accurate portrayal of the storyline.

Nicholls also spoke to women who have suffered heart attacks as part of her research for the emotional episodes.


Â© ITV



Â© ITV


Nicholls commented: "It was important for me to do this right and the British Heart Foundation have been a huge help to me. They kindly put me in touch with some ladies who had suffered similar attacks to Audrey, and it was really useful to be able to speak to them about their experiences.

"Many women will identify with Audrey's lifestyle - she works long hours, has little time to exercise and enjoys a tipple down The Rovers. 

"After her heart attack, Audrey starts to think more about her heart health and lifestyle. I hope the women watching Coronation Street will think about theirs, too. The truth is it could happen to any one of us - it's not just middle-aged men who are affected."

The British Heart Foundation is now urging women to take an online test to see if their own lifestyle could be putting them at risk.

Doireann Maddock, senior cardiac nurse at the BHF, explained: "The sad truth is that almost 40,000 women die from heart disease each year and too many lives are lost to a killer which is largely preventable. 

"Audrey is a seemingly fit and healthy woman, so this is a real wake-up call to all of us to 'think heart' and look after our health more. 

"We're urging all women to take our online lifestyle check, it takes less than 10 minutes but could help make a big difference to your heart health in the future."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sue Nicholls has said she hopes Audrey's heart attack looks realistic.

The 68-year-old actress told ITV.com that she was conscious not to portray her collapse in a "Hollywood" fashion.

Referring to advice she received from the British Heart Foundation, Nicholls said: "The nurse said to me, 'Don't do the Hollywood thing', as it doesn't necessarily happen like that.

"But you have to remember Corrie's a drama too, so I had to portray a little more drama. 

"I pray I've got a happy medium. Until I see it, I won't know if I've done the Hollywood thing!"

Audrey Roberts has been battling for the hairdressing salon with grandson David Platt (Jack P Shepherd) and feuding with daughter Gail (Helen Worth) over her reconciliation with returning conman Lewis Archer (Nigel Havers).

Nicholls added: "I think Audrey put all her physical symptoms down to stress. She's been going to bed each night furious, cross or upset. She puts the blame totally on David."

----------


## alan45

Actress Sue Nicholls was advised 'not to do the Hollywood thing', clutching her heart dramatically before collapsing, when researching how to act out Audrey's heart attack scenes, to be screened later this month.

The actress received a huge amount of help from the British Heart Foundation and received the tip from a Senior Cardiac Nurse whom the charity put her in touch with.

"I had marvellous help from them," said Sue. "The nurse  told me all the ins and outs of what a heart attack is and I spoke to a lady who'd had two heart attacks. I will be thanking them both. I've also got a huge file of info from the BHF, which I'm reading through.

"The nurse said to me, 'don't do the Hollywood thing,' as it doesn't necessarily happen like that, but you have to remember Corrie's a drama too, so I had to portray a little more drama. I pray I've got a happy medium. Until I see it, I won't know if I've done the Hollywood thing!"

Audrey, played by Sue, has had a stressful few weeks fighting over her salon with grandson David and dealing with her family’s attitude over her relationship with Lewis Archer, played by Nigel Havers. Things came to a head on Friday (13th April) when David and his wife Kylie had Audrey arrested for criminal damage, but the battle continues this week with devastating consequences for them all.

On Monday (April 23rd) Audrey confronts David with a court injunction and demands her salon back, but as a furious row ensues, Audrey collapses in pain. A desperate Lewis cradles her in his arms as David frantically dials 999 worried that he is about to lose his gran for good.

Prior to the heart attack, Audrey was aware that her health could be better and took up power-walking to try to get fit.

Sue said:"I think Audrey put all her physical symptoms down to stress. She's been going to bed each night furious, cross or upset. She puts the blame totally on David."

We can reveal the grandmother does recover from this, with support from Lewis. But how does the supposedly reformed cad really feel about her?

"He says he's fond of her and she's head over heels in love with him," said Sue. "I think she'd crack up pretty majorly if he did the dirty on her again."

Sue said she thought Audrey had learnt something from the whole heart attack experience and that she had too. She said: "I kid myself that I'm still 20 and it's opened my eyes it could happen to me; that we have to grow up and take responsibility for our health."

----------


## walsh2509

Terry’s new strip club .. dear lord , come on how long will that last ?  can't the writers come up with better ?

----------

Glen1 (18-04-2012)

----------


## Perdita

The British Heart Foundation (BHF) will launch a new advertising campaign next week to tie in with Coronation Street's heart attack storyline, it has been announced.

Adverts for the charity will be screened during Monday night's (April 23) double bill of the soap, which sees long-standing character Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls) collapse in pain as her health takes a sudden turn for the worse.

Three adverts will be shown in total, but bosses at the organisation are also planning online and social media activity, The Drum reports. Additionally, a licensing agreement with ITV means that images of Audrey can be used in-store.

The British Heart Foundation's head of marketing Nick Radmore commented: "Heart disease is the single biggest killer of women in the UK, but many don't realise this. Working with ITV provides an exciting and innovative opportunity to reach millions of viewers across the UK with a life-saving message. 

"We're hoping that people will be moved by Audrey's story and give our heart nurses a call to chat about their own real-life concerns."

ITV's account sales manager Neil Bonley added: "ITV's partnership with British Heart Foundation demonstrates how we can innovate around the traditional model of brand building on TV, with a focus on maximising impact through new ways of integration with our programme brands."

Despite the tie-in, ITV has insisted that the charity did not influence the Coronation Street storyline and will not be mentioned in the show's script.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Carla meets with Frank's solicitor and discovers who Frank left his share of the factory to


Is it Sally?

----------


## sarah c

> Is it Sally?


I would have thought it would be more likely to have been left to Carla?

I can see Frank making a Will as his marraige to Carla approached?  but why make a Will to leave things to a passing girlfriend?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sue Nicholls has said that her character Audrey Roberts may pursue an easier life after she suffers a heart attack.

Audrey is rushed to hospital next week after she collapses in pain during an argument with her family at the hairdressing salon.

Show bosses have already confirmed that Audrey will recover from her scare, but how long that process will take remains to be seen.

Nicholls told TV Choice: "She might have to think about taking more time out for herself - maybe more holidays now she has the charming Lewis to accompany her.

"But I'm not sure we'll see her lifting weights at the gym. She might have fewer G&Ts in the future, but she won't be giving them up forever. She has to have some pleasure in life!

"Part of what we want to get across in this is that women are just as susceptible to heart attacks as men - not many people realise that. I do what I can to stay fit, and I eat well. And I definitely spend less time in the pub than Audrey does!"

Nicholls also discussed the reaction of Audrey's grandson David (Jack P Shepherd), who feels guilty for putting her under stress in their salon war.

"David wants to apologise for all that's happened, but Audrey is in no mood to hear it," she explained. "David has a lot of bridge-building to do as far as she's concerned. He replaces the original sign outside the salon and it's named 'Audrey's' again, which is a good start."

Coronation Street airs Audrey's health scare on Monday (April 23) from 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

More pictures from heart attack storyline:

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Peter Barlow is in for a shock as he discovers that his father Ken has betrayed him in tonight's (April 23) double bill of the soap.

As Leanne (Jane Danson) sneaks into Ken's house to spend time with Simon in secret once again, Peter (Chris Gascoyne) is watching from afar and is stunned by what he sees.

The Weatherfield bookie then marches straight round to put a stop to the situation once and for all. As Peter drags Simon (Alexander Bain) away, he reminds Leanne to keep her distance and warns Ken (Bill Roache) that he's now banned from seeing the youngster as well.

Back at home, Peter also finds himself at odds with Carla (Alison King) when she suggests that Leanne should be allowed to see Simon. As an argument between the couple follows, will Peter back down or stand firm?


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

tammyy2j (23-04-2012)

----------

